# 10 lưu ý quan trọng khi sử dụng chanh trong liệu trình chăm sóc da



## MoonLight (18/8/18)

Tìm hiểu những lưu ý khi sử dụng chanh trong chăm sóc để giúp làn da thêm khỏe mạnh và căng mịn.

Giống như giấm táo, nước chanh từ lâu cũng được xem là “thần dược” của chu trình chăm sóc da. Không chỉ cấp nước giúp làm da trông rạng rỡ, uống nước chanh còn thải độc cơ thể một cách hiệu quả.

Với hàm lượng vitamin C và axit Citric cao, chanh có thể làm giảm các nếp nhăn và làm đều màu da. Tuy nhiên, nếu áp dụng sai cách, nước chanh có thể gây bỏng và kích ứng da khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời.

Để biết được nước chanh sẽ ảnh hưởng thế nào đến làn da của bạn, sao không thử cùng chúng tôi tham khảo những lưu ý từ các bác sĩ da liễu để chu trình chăm sóc da hiệu quả hơn?

*1. UỐNG NƯỚC CHANH ĐỂ NGĂN NGỪA VIÊM DA*
Trước khi ăn sáng, một ly nước chanh sẽ giúp cân bằng cơ thể. Bằng cách này, hệ tiêu hóa sẽ hoạt động tốt hơn, quá trình trao đổi chất được tăng cường hơn và lượng mỡ thừa dễ dàng bị đánh bay. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên sử dụng nước ấm để pha loãng nước cốt chanh nếu không muốn mắc phải chứng đau dạ dày.



​*2. RA NẮNG NGAY SAU KHI SỬ DỤNG MẶT NẠ CHANH*
Sau khi chăm sóc da bằng chanh, làn da sẽ trở nên nhạy cảm và dễ bắt nắng. Nghiêm trọng hơn, da sẽ gặp phải tình trạng bỏng và cháy nắng. Để bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời, bạn nên đắp mặt nạ chanh vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ hoặc trước khi ra nắng khoảng 30 phút.



​*3. UỐNG NƯỚC CHANH GIÚP CHO LÀN DA KHỎE MẠNH VÀ ĐẦY SỨC SỐNG*
Một làn da được cung cấp đủ nước sẽ luôn căng mịn. Do đó, nếu thêm vào một chút nước cốt chanh, làn da sẽ thêm độ sáng khỏe và tràn đầy sức sống.



​*4. VITAMIN C CÓ TRONG CHANH GIÚP XÓA MỜ CÁC DẤU HIỆU LÃO HÓA*
Vitamin C có trong nước chanh sẽ thúc đẩy sản sinh collagen cho da. Từ đó, những dấu hiệu lão hóa sẽ được xóa mờ. Ngoài ra, thành phần này còn cải thiện kết cấu làn da, tăng cường săn chắc và giúp ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn.



​*5. AXIT CITRIC CÓ TRONG NƯỚC CHANH ĐIỀU TRỊ MỤN RỔ VÀ VẾT THÂM DO MỤN*
Nước chanh có chứa Axit Citric rất hữu ích trong điều trị mụn trứng cá. Nhờ vào loại axit này, các vết thâm do mụn để lại hoặc da bị rám nắng sẽ được chữa lành. Làn da bạn sẽ trở nên mịn màng và trắng đều hơn.



​*6. CHANH CUNG CẤP NGUỒN VITAMIN C THIẾT YẾU CHO CƠ THỂ*
Uống nước chanh sẽ giúp cơ thể hấp thụ nguồn vitamin C thiết yếu nhưng không thể mang đến sự thay đổi rõ rệt đối với làn da. Để tăng tính hiệu quả của việc chăm sóc da bằng nước chanh, bạn nên kết hợp thêm các biện pháp khác.



​*7. PHA LOÃNG CHANH VỚI NƯỚC NẾU MUỐN SỬ DỤNG TRỰC TIẾP TẠI MỘT VÙNG DA NHẤT ĐỊNH*
Sử dụng nước chanh không pha loãng có thể gây bào mòn da và bỏng. Nghiêm trọng hơn, điều này có thể dẫn đến tổn thương lớp biểu bì, viêm da và gây sẹo. Do đó, bạn không nên sử dụng nước chanh như cách bạn sử dụng toner để làm sạch da, se khít lỗ chân lông, cân bằng da.



​*8. UỐNG NƯỚC CHANH LÀ CÁCH THANH LỌC DA VÀ CƠ THỂ*
Chanh tăng cường khả năng thanh lọc của cơ thể và những tế bào khác. Uống nước chanh là cách để chăm sóc da tốt hơn. Khi đó, các tế bào da sẽ thải độc tố và các tạp chất làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông. Điều này cũng góp phần làm giảm tỷ lệ làn da bị nhiễm trùng và bị mụn.



​*9. VITAMIN C TRONG CHANH LÀ NGUỒN CUNG CẤP TÁI TẠO COLLAGEN CHO DA*
Chanh chứa các vitamin C nồng độ cao – thành phần chính trong sự hình thành collagen ở da. Khi làn da được cung cấp collagen, các tế bào sẽ nhanh chóng được tái tạo và tăng độ đàn hồi da.



​*10. THÀNH PHẦN CHỐNG OXY HÓA PHONG PHÚ TRONG NƯỚC CHANH GIÚP DA NHANH PHỤC HỒI*
Trong chanh rất giàu chất chống oxy hóa. Nhờ vào hoạt chất này, làn da có thể giảm thiểu các tổn thương gốc tự do bằng cách cải thiện khả năng phục hồi và cấu trúc của da.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

